# 1992 Nissan Skyline GTS-T Type M for sale



## kandkimports (Aug 19, 2007)

MAKE ME AN OFFER. 

Great in imaculate condition 

RB20DET Turbo 

Manual Transmission 

Grey 

84,726 Km's or 52000mi 

All Power Options / AC 

CD Player 

this car is not regesterd in the us and takes some work to get it regesterd but there are ways around this...if you know what i mean. 

so as of now this is bieing sold as an off road vehicle or a track only car.


----------



## skylinefanatic (Jun 28, 2012)

i need a first car and this is the exact car i want, everything about it. what would u say to like $6,000? the question is, why is it track only?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

:loseridn't happen to notice that the post was almost 5 years old, the poster only posted once, and the last time he logged in was the day after that post, did ya?


----------

